# High capacity mags for a DI P380?



## sediztikk

Hey guys I want to know if there were any high capacity magazines that hold more than 5 for a Davis Industries model P380? If not issued by DI, which high capacity mags would fit into a DI P380? Any help including links on where to buy would be greatly appreciated. Thanks fellas.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

seriously???? more ammo is not going to help you! the best you can hope for is that this gun goes bang every time the trigger is pulled AND you arent the one shot with it..... they are notorious for being a big piece of crap.... dont buy more magazines, buy a good fighting knife instead....


----------



## sediztikk

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> seriously???? more ammo is not going to help you! the best you can hope for is that this gun goes bang every time the trigger is pulled AND you arent the one shot with it..... they are notorious for being a big piece of crap.... dont buy more magazines, buy a good fighting knife instead....


I know all the down sides and everything to the gun. Everyone always bashes it but it's never given me problems and I love the accuracy. I just want to know if any other companies high cap mags can fit? Please any help would be great.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

there are none and since they are out of business due to lawsuits over their guns, i dont see any in the future either.... altho cobra firearms bought all of their tooling and designs, your best bet is there


----------

